# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  "El carbón mata 20 veces más gente que Chernóbil"

## Jonasino

> Excepto Premio Nobel, Christopher Llewellyn Smith (Reino Unido, 1942) lo ha sido todo en la Física de partículas. Desde que publicara su primera investigación en el año 1962, ha firmado casi 200 artículos. Ha dirigido el CERN y bajo su mandato se comenzó a construir el LHC, el acelerador de partículas en el que se descubrió hace algunos años el ya célebre bosón de Higgs. Sin embargo, en los últimos años se ha volcado en el análisis de los retos energéticos a los que se enfrenta la Humanidad. Ha dirigido el Consejo del proyecto ITER -destinado a desarrollar la energía atómica de fusión-, ha vicepresidido la Royal Society y ha formado parte del grupo de asesores del primer ministro británico en Ciencia y Tecnología. Llewellyn Smith ha visitado Madrid recientemente para hablar sobre energía y sostenibilidad en el ciclo de conferencias de divulgación científica de la Real Sociedad Española de Física en colaboración con la Fundación Ramón Areces.
> 
> ¿Es posible cumplir los compromisos adquiridos en el Acuerdo de París con las tecnologías que tenemos al alcance de la mano hoy en día?
>     El cambio climático es un problema muy serio, así que tenemos que intentar atajarlo. Pero creo que hay un motivo adicional para querer eliminar las energías fósiles y no se le está prestando la atención suficiente: la contaminación del aire. Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), la polución es responsable del 12,5% de todas las muertes a escala mundial, y produce un acortamiento de la vida de unos 10 años por persona. Por supuesto las grandes cifras se dan en China o India; respirar el aire de Nueva Delhi es como fumar 40 cigarros al día. Pero también hay grandes números en EEUU, donde el 8,5% de todas las muertes tiene que ver con la quema de combustibles fósiles. No entiendo por qué no se le presta más atención. Para mí es un problema importantísimo, y por supuesto el cambio climático también lo es.
> Pero es un problema global y la contaminación es local...
>     Es cierto. Pero lo que quiero decir es que no se trata sólo de un problema en el mundo en desarrollo, es un problema global. Y en concreto proviene de la quema de combustibles fósiles, sobre todo en los coches. Aunque también de la quema del carbón. Una de las primeras cosas que tenemos que hacer a corto plazo es huir del carbón todo lo que podamos. Si cambiamos de carbón a gas, la electricidad genera la mitad de las emisiones, por eso creo que cambiar el carbón por el gas es muy importante.
> ¿Y a las renovables?
>     Bueno, hay quien piensa que eso es un gran error, que deberíamos cambiar directamente al viento y al sol. Pero cuando miras los números, es bastante irreal. Si vemos las grandes cantidades de energía final, nos damos cuenta de que estas renovables están produciendo cerca del 1,5% de la energía total. Así que para eso, aún nos queda un largo camino.
> ¿El Acuerdo de París contra el cambio climático podría acelerarlo?
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/0...b418b4655.html

----------

perdiguera (23-may-2016)

----------


## termopar

El título del artículo mencionado me parece mal escogido. Creo que lo más importante de lo que comenta es la transición que se debe hacer del carbón al gas apoyando a las renovables.Creo que la frase que debería encabezar el título seria la siguiente: " *Si cambiamos de carbón a gas, la electricidad genera la mitad de las emisiones, por eso creo que cambiar el carbón por el gas es muy importante.*" Y creo que el sr Smith subestima el crecimiento de las renovables. He aquí un ejemplo:




> *La eólica se dispara en EEUU mientras el carbón entra en barrena*
> Por José A. Roca - 23/05/2016
> 
> A medida que la generación a carbón se tambalea en los EEUU, la generación de electricidad con energía eólica va en aumento. En menos de una década, el mix eléctrico ha experimentado un cambio importante, tal y como se puede observar en los dos mapas (abajo), en los que se pueden ver los cambios más importantes experimentados en ambas tecnologías energéticas.
> 
> En doce estados, la mayoría de ellos situados en las grandes llanuras ricas en viento o en el Medio Oeste, la cuota eólica en el mix energético supera el 10%, umbral que fue superado en Iowa en el 2009. El año pasado, los estados de Iowa y Dakota del Sur generaron más de 25% de su electricidad con eólica. En algunos días, en estas áreas casi el 50% de la demanda de electricidad está siendo cubierta con energía eólica.
> 
> Y esta transición se ha producido en un corto espacio de tiempo. En Texas, por ejemplo, que es el mayor mercado de electricidad del país, la participación de la producción eólica ha pasado del 2,4% en 2007 al 11% el año pasado.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...ra-en-barrena/

La nuclear puede servir en algunos casos como transición de modelo energético, pero no como nueva generación. Es excesivamente cara y genera demasiados riesgos medioambientales.

----------


## Jonasino

> La nuclear puede servir en algunos casos como transición de modelo energético, pero no como nueva generación. Es excesivamente cara y genera demasiados riesgos medioambientales.




Fuente: foronuclear

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/

----------

Los terrines (08-jun-2016),perdiguera (08-jun-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Gas Natural Fenosa ha presentado en la Audiencia Nacional una demanda por responsabilidad patrimonial contra el Estado por el impacto que ha tenido en su cuenta de resultados la expulsión de sus centrales térmicas de gas del mercado desde el año 2009.
> 
> La compañía reclama una indemnización de 400 millones de euros argumentando que el Ministerio de Industria ha distorsionado el mercado eléctrico al incentivar las energías renovables mientras se desplomaba la demanda de luz, según informan a EL MUNDO distintas fuentes jurídicas.
> 
> El consumo de electricidad sufrió un retroceso del 3,5% entre los años 2009 y 2014, un lustro en el que los retrocesos del consumo consecuencia de la recesión económica se han repetido de manera constante a lo largo de cuatro ejercicios. La mayor caída fue la registrada en el primer año, cuando la demanda se hundió 4,5% en el que es hasta ahora el mayor desplome de la serie estadística que publica Red Eléctrica.
> 
> A la vez que caía el consumo, Gas Natural alega que la potencia instalada de energías renovables se disparó un 52% en el mismo periodo por la «sobrerretribución» que, a su juicio, recibieron estas tecnologías como consecuencia del plan energético aprobado en el año 2005. La combinación de ambas situaciones expulsó del mercado a las centrales térmicas de gas de las eléctricas -conocidas como ciclos combinados-, que han pasado en este periodo de suministrar el 34% de la electricidad nacional al 10%.
> PUBLICIDAD
> inRead invented by Teads
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2016/...c2c8b4659.html

----------


## termopar

Y esto que tiene que ver con el título de este hilo?

----------


## Jonasino

> La nuclear puede servir en algunos casos como transición de modelo energético, pero no como nueva generación. Es excesivamente cara y genera demasiados riesgos medioambientales.


"Y esto que tiene que ver con el título de este hilo?"

----------

